# Troopship MV Asturius-SirFrederick Clover



## sirfrederickclover (Jul 27, 2005)

Can anybody help me, I am looking for anything to do with the troopship MV Asturius, photos, history, any other names for this vessel etc. I went out to the far east in this ship in the mid 1950's doing a fast run to Singapore and then onto Hong Kong.
Again looking for anything to do with the tank landing ship Frederick Clover, I spent a rather frightening time going up to Korea on this vessel from Hong Kong, it was typhoon season need I say any more?.
Cheers and good sailing

Sir Frederick Clover


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome sirfred to the site, you are now amongst the sea loving fraternity.
Royal Mail lines had an Asturias, but she was a 6 steam turbine ship of 22445 tons,built in 1925 by Harland & Wolff, Belfast. 640.5' x 78.5' x 40.5. registered in Belfast. Code flags GLQS.Launched 07/07/1935 by the Duchess of Abercorn. Originally built with two funnels. she was one of the first large ships to have diesel machinery installed Scrapped 1957.
Played the part of Titanic in the film Night To Remember.
Plenty of pictures on http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/RMSP3.html#anchor661507


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome on board.
The 'Asturias' began her life as a motor vessel, but in 1934 she was reengined with turbines.
Lots of pictures of her at the following site, including one of her as a troopship..
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/RMSP3.html#anchor661507

Bruce C


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bruce thanks for that, nowhere could I find date of re-engine or by whom, H & W ?


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Yup, H&W it was.
Geared tubines for a cruising speed of 18 knots.
The forepart was lengthened, giving her an OA of 666ft. 
Her funnels were heightened and her GT went to 22,048.
330 1st, 220 2nd and 768 3rd class.
The forward funnel was removed in 1939 when she became an armed merchant cruiser.

Bruce C


----------



## cassandra44 (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Asturias picked up British families who had been evacuated from Suez late 1951? It would probably have been Port Said - Southampton or Tilbury.


----------



## barnacle phil (Aug 1, 2007)

Cassandra
Asturias was definitely used for transporting evacuee families from Port Said. We were shipped out with less than 24 hrs notice in autumn `52. I remember that the King died whilst we were still at Moascar.
Asturias for me was a vastly better than the trooper that took us to Egypt- the Empress of Australia. 
Somewhere in the loft I have a few photos taken on board during the stops at Malta & Gib. 
Destination UK was Southampton. The Queen Mary and the Caronia were both berthed at Ocean Terminus- a real wow for a 7-nearly-8 yrs me!
The date of that trip could be fixed by ref to the crash/loss of a BOAC/Empire (?) Airways flying boat. Asturias assisted in the search, somewhere along the Spanish Atlantic coast. Mother (a monarchist if ever there was one!) had us children waving to Prince Philip as his destroyer passed , way over on the horizon!
Hope this is of interest
Regards
barnacle.phil


----------



## Asturias (Mar 8, 2008)

*Asturias*

Anyone interested in the SS Asturias - in particular her service as a 'migrant ship' in the late 40s and early 50s - may be interested in my website: www.ssasturias.net which has been set up for the interest of passengers who migrated to Australia on it. My site has some passenger lists, and people are gradually contributing photographs and stories.

regards

Vicki Doherty
Melbourne, Aus.


----------



## Asturias (Mar 8, 2008)

*SS Asturias*

Dear Sir Frederick

I may be repeating my response to this 'thread' but anyway, I came across your reference to the Asturias and thought you might be interested in my website: www.ssasturias.net which I have set up for the interest of people who migrated to Australia aboard her. There are some photographs and references, and links to other sites which you might find of interest.

Kind regards

Vicki Doherty
Melbourne, Aus.


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

Re Frederick Clover part of the query. Started life as LST 3001 built Vickers Armstrong, Newcastle launched 15.1.1945, transferred to the War Dept 1946 and registered as a merchant vessel in 1948. I believe she was sold to the Philippines Govt in 1966.


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

*A brief Career as an AMC*



sirfrederickclover said:


> Can anybody help me, I am looking for anything to do with the troopship MV Asturius, photos, history, any other names for this vessel etc.
> 
> Sir Frederick Clover


Also worth mentioning the HMS Asturias spent the intial part of the war as an armed merchant cruiser with the northern patrol and also escorting convoys on the UK - freetown convoys.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## edshazell (Mar 15, 2008)

Barnacle Phil

I was also on the Austurias being evacuated in 52 from Port Said with my two sisters do you have any more detais, photos etc.

Regards Ed Shazell


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

Sir Frederick Clover (ex LST 3001) renamed Pacific Pioneer when sold to Liana Naviera. SA Panama. Broken up in Hong Kong 1968.
Rob


----------



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

I was an apprentice with Shell and remember going alongside the Asturias in Singapore Roads to bunker her. As our deck was level with her lower portholes we were able to talk to ex POW's from the Korean War who were on their way home to the UK. This was sometime between June and August 1953. We were disguste to be told that they were only allowed on deck at 2300 hrs. for a couple of hours because they were not allowed to mix with the other passengers. They were still being treated like prisoners!


----------



## Renidrag (Aug 27, 2018)

*Return from Singapore*

I was on the Asturias as a 6 year old returning from Singapore to the UK via, amongst others , Columbo, Aden, Suez, Malta, Gibraltar. My father had been serving with the Gurkhas in Malaya. The voyage can be dated as we were travelling when the Coronation of Queen Elizabeth took place in June.


----------

